# Harness/Collar for training



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Bogie is starting his second obedience class. Basic obedience went well. There were 4 other small dogs in his class. This class has several big dogs and some small dogs. Bogie went nuts when he saw the big dogs. He wouldn't stop barking or lunging at the big dogs. He has always worn a harness. The instructor took Bogie from me and finally got him to calm down and participate in the class. She wants me to get a gentle leader or face halter to control Bogie. I really don't want to use it. They put one on Bogie to try, and of course he hated it. For those of you that do obedience and agility, What do you use for training, harness, collar or what? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I want these classes to be fun for 
Bogie and me, but today was just stressful.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I really like the gentle leader and highly recommend it. It does need to be properly and slowly introduced using yummy cookies to get the dog use to it. My dogs don't like it, but they learn to tolerate it just fine because it means cookies are coming. The GL gives you a huge edge on lunging behavior and the gentle pressure on top of the muzzle has a calming effect on dogs. I think this is an excellent product. My pup is learning to wear one. He's 5 lbs and it fits just fine. 

I use a slip lead for agility for easy on/easy off. Mendotta slip leads are my favorites as the material feels soft but is strong enough for my dog to tug on. 

Until I chop Soda's hair off, we use a show lead for practicing obedience. He prefers the braided neck piece. A regular collar is killer on the coat. When he is cut down, I use a plain premier or lupine brand collar. Soda does not pull so I am fine having a collar on him. 

I would not pick a harness for a lunging dog. It just makes lunging more comfortable for them (think about it...harnesses were made for sled dogs to pull in). I think a GL is the kindest alternative. An easy-walk, sense-ible, or sense-ation harness (the kind that clips in front) is another possibility, but does not give you all the great benefits of the GL (calming, preventing lunging, ensuring you can always get your dog's head). 

I do occassionally use a fine show choke if I want a very, very, very light collar. I do not us it as a choke (I clip the lead to the wrong ring), but it is far lighter weight than anything else I can find.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

When Moxie was about 6 months old we had the same issue and Jackie (JMM) gave me the same advice she just gave you. 

Moxie was barking at other dogs in the street. He'd pull. I'd correct. It drove me crazy, besides I didn't want a little white fluff who wasn't nice to other fluffs. And I felt the barking wasn't acceptable. 

At this time we used a harness. He would pull etc. Then I tried the other leader that I felt pinched his legs, I didn't like it at all. Then finally i found a gentle leader in a petite. I spent a lot of time getting the fit right. We've used it ever since. With the GL, Moxie learned to walk without pulling. He stopped barking at other dogs, in fact the GL makes them feel more secure. Again, they tolerate it. And if you introduce it properly, with cookies etc. it works really well. It is'nt a muzzle and it is not mean. It is a training tool that really works. You don;t have to use it forever. But I would def, try it. It has worked wonders for us. In fact it worked so well, that at only 8 months..Moxie became am AKC Canine Good Citizen (and NOT barking at other dogs was on the test) . 

Good luck.

leslie


----------



## jaceybaby (Sep 16, 2008)

For my Lab I used to have I used a Halti. He almost ate a Westie in that class, lol! I recommend LOTS of exercise to tire her/him out so he can calmly meet the dogs. 

I use a harness for Jacey for 2 reasons:

So she doesn't choke

I have an easier time controlling her (I know it shouldn't be like that, but I dunno!)


----------

